

Facebook CEO Zuckerberg's Base Salary Set at $1 - grellas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-31/facebook-ceo-zuckerberg-s-base-salary-falls-to-1.html

======
fsk
It's always misleading when a CEO has a "$1 salary", because of the options.
Options are very valuable lottery tickets for the CEO of a public corporation;
they can be valuable due to inflation or because the stock market as a whole
went up, even if the stock underperforms.

------
sytelus
In other news Zuckerberg's exercised $3.3 billion in stock options last year
alone. The $1 salary gimmick allows to advertise frugality for rest of the
staff however.

------
asharpe
This is normally the sign of massive underperformance of the CEO ...

~~~
rpedela
Any examples? I only know of successful CEOs doing this for two reasons:

1\. Good PR because many people think "wow he/she isn't greedy". Though they
don't realize that there is a financial benefit. See #2.

2\. All income is taxed at capital gains which is significantly lower than the
tax rate for wages.

